# Fast-Food-Free Month!



## LovelyLiz (Oct 29, 2010)

I tend to go through cycles with fast food. I can go months hardly eating it at all, and then go through a phase where I eat it several times a week. Over the past few weeks I've been in a more "often" phase. It's just so delicious and convenient, it can be an easy habit to fall into - but I really do prefer to eat more nutritious, less chemically filled, healthier, whole and homemade foods.

So, in order to interrupt the pattern that has been happening lately, I thought I would declare November "Fast-Food-Free Month" for myself. And, since it's always nice to feel like I have some camaraderie in these things, I was wondering if anyone else wanted to join in? We can encourage and support each other along the way.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll join you, though I suppose you could say I come pre-joined: the fact is that I abominate fast food. When I was about to go off to college, my mother taught me to cook, on the theory that otherwise there was no telling what I might end up eating.  Plus, of course, there's not much joy for vegetarians at the drive-through! Anyway, I wanted to say that I think you've come up with a brilliant idea, and that I will be rooting for you as I fail to eat hamburgers. :bow:


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 1, 2010)

Something we've done is to re-define what we consider "fast food". Because of our lifestyle, we're not always at home to cook, and don't always have the time to go into an actual restaurant, sit down and order, and eat a meal. We need to find places where we can be in and out in less than a half hour. Not necesssarily fast food, but fast(er) food. 

So, we've found places we can get a healthier meal on the go. My first choice fast food option is Panda Express now. For five bucks, I can get a panda bowl that consists of a side of mixed stirfried fresh vegetables, along with an entree of non-breaded chicken stirfried with even more fresh vegetables in a sauce that isn't overly greasy or sugary. It's quick, significantly healthier than a burger value meal, and cheap. My second choice is Murphy's Deli. I can get a veggie pocket and side order (marinated bean salad, fresh fruit bowl, tabouli, tomato and cucumber salad) for about five bucks. Even Starbucks is starting to have little assortment plates of fresh fruit, cheeses, and whole grain crackers or chicken, huumus, flatbread, and fresh raw veggies for around five bucks each. And there are so many more local independent places I know of that offer similar healthy choices that can be eaten quickly for the same price range. 

If we want burgers and fries, we can wait until we have the time to make them at home in a healthier way, and simply make other choices when on the go. There have been very few times when we've found ourselves somewhere that we cannot find a healthier choice, and the only restaurants to be found for many miles are national chain burger drive-throughs. In those cases, we stopped at convenience stores and bought a v8 juice and pack of pretzels to share to tide us over until we could get to a healthier choice for a meal. 

For us, "fast food" in the most common context was purely a choice. We believed there to be no other options until we took the time and effort to seek out those options. And when we did, we realized that there was a wealth of fast(er) and healthier food out there in the same price range as nasty drive through value meals.

Tracy


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been without a car for a year and hardly even eat in a restaurant. I do, however, have my sister pick up a Papa Murphy's bake at home pizza once or twice a month, on the way home from church. Technically, it's not fast food, by requiring baking at home, but could be considered fast food by type. I dunno!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'll join you, though I suppose you could say I come pre-joined: the fact is that I abominate fast food. When I was about to go off to college, my mother taught me to cook, on the theory that otherwise there was no telling what I might end up eating.  Plus, of course, there's not much joy for vegetarians at the drive-through! Anyway, I wanted to say that I think you've come up with a brilliant idea, and that I will be rooting for you as I fail to eat hamburgers. :bow:



Alright good doctor, it's you and me. Well, really just me, because you don't like it anyway.  (But thank you for the vote of solidarity! I don't think it will be too hard, but the encouragement is still great!) 



Tracyarts said:


> Something we've done is to re-define what we consider "fast food". Because of our lifestyle, we're not always at home to cook, and don't always have the time to go into an actual restaurant, sit down and order, and eat a meal. We need to find places where we can be in and out in less than a half hour. Not necesssarily fast food, but fast(er) food.
> 
> So, we've found places we can get a healthier meal on the go. My first choice fast food option is Panda Express now. For five bucks, I can get a panda bowl that consists of a side of mixed stirfried fresh vegetables, along with an entree of non-breaded chicken stirfried with even more fresh vegetables in a sauce that isn't overly greasy or sugary. It's quick, significantly healthier than a burger value meal, and cheap. My second choice is Murphy's Deli. I can get a veggie pocket and side order (marinated bean salad, fresh fruit bowl, tabouli, tomato and cucumber salad) for about five bucks. Even Starbucks is starting to have little assortment plates of fresh fruit, cheeses, and whole grain crackers or chicken, huumus, flatbread, and fresh raw veggies for around five bucks each. And there are so many more local independent places I know of that offer similar healthy choices that can be eaten quickly for the same price range.
> 
> ...



Yep, I like all those ideas. I also keep a container of some kind of nut/seed blend in my car all the time (right now it's this one called Soy Energy Blend with almonds, soybeans, pumpkin seeds, and some other stuff) and that helps if I need a snack or something to tide me over until I get home, etc.

I know those tricks of eating healthy on the go, I just don't always practice them.  At least not as much lately...lol...so hence the month of intentional fast food avoidance.  Thanks for sharing your practices in that area, Tracy!


----------



## watts63 (Nov 3, 2010)

Count me in, home cooking beats fast-food anyday.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 3, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Count me in, home cooking beats fast-food anyday.



Yay!  Nice to have you along, watts63.


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 4, 2010)

Count me in too! I know exactly what you mean about fast food cycles though tbh I had more trouble in LA than any other place I've ever lived with staying away. It's just...evvverywhere lol. I salute you!:bow:


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 4, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> Count me in too! I know exactly what you mean about fast food cycles though tbh I had more trouble in LA than any other place I've ever lived with staying away. It's just...evvverywhere lol. I salute you!:bow:



Vespertine Yaaay! We miss you!

LOL You can count me in. Im pretty broke right now that will help me from fudging. except saturday nights. hard to cook at 4 am. But I will stick to something healthier


----------



## Emma (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm happy to join in


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooray!!!! Vespertine, Isa, and CurvyEm! So glad to have you ladies aboard. 

So far so good. I got a pretty bad cold yesterday, so chicken soup is all I really want right now anyway.  But it's nice to be off the greasy chemicals shaped into foodlike items.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 5, 2010)

The fast food industry isn't getting rich on me. About the only time I use it is as convenience food when I am on the road. Then it's occasionally quicker to grab a bite at one of the major fast food places than to search for a convenient regular restaurant. So I'm in.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome to the fold, chief. We're going to subvert the empire, yet!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I should too . . . I mean, I should get back into the habit of packing my lunch for work everyday.


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 5, 2010)

Think of the money we will save!! LOL gives us more money to spend on VODKA!!!!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

food or alcohol . . . the choices we have to make in these tough economic times . . . lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 5, 2010)

Fast food -- free? A whole month of it?
That's a heck of a deal!
Where do I sign up? 

Oh, wait... you meant... nevermind. 

-Rusty


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Fast food -- free? A whole month of it?
> That's a heck of a deal!
> Where do I sign up?
> 
> ...



I think for what you're hoping for, you'll need to look at a different sub-forum.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd say I eat fast food maybe once a week, usually only on weekends or after a hellish work day. I take myself out to lunch a lot on weekends (no one else is, so I might as well date myself, and I'm usually quite a good conversationalist), so that usually staves off any fast food cravings I might have. I need to go try those new hand breaded chicken tenders at Carl's Jr. tomorrow, though, to see if they're really hand breaded or any good, so I'm out.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL...your post cracked me up, 30s. I hope everyone else who does NOT want to join in this endeavor can and keep that to themselves. If everyone who didn't want to participate posted in this thread it would be very long indeed. 

For those who are on board - hope it's going well! My coworkers were talking up a storm about In-N-Out today, and that got me craving it. But that subsided.  So now I'm just eating a few fig newtons, drinking some tea, and getting ready for bed.


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 6, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Vespertine Yaaay! We miss you!



And I miss my LA girls! D: I think I am going to visit soon though...



mcbeth said:


> LOL...your post cracked me up, 30s. I hope everyone else who does NOT want to join in this endeavor can and keep that to themselves. If everyone who didn't want to participate posted in this thread it would be very long indeed.



It's like the phat thangs thread is spilling over here...lol. 



> For those who are on board - hope it's going well! My coworkers were talking up a storm about In-N-Out today, and that got me craving it. But that subsided.  So now I'm just eating a few fig newtons, drinking some tea, and getting ready for bed.



Mmm fig newtons...


----------



## Brenda (Nov 6, 2010)

I seriously think this is a great idea. I really try to avoid fast food and instead cook from scratch at home. As much as I want to say I am in, this is one of my busiest months of the year and as such I can't see myself avoiding it entirely. But I will try to avoid it for the month or at least reduce the few times I might indulge.

Brenda


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 6, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> And I miss my LA girls! D: I think I am going to visit soon though...



Let us know when you're coming! We should set up a super fun meetup in your honor. 



Brenda said:


> I seriously think this is a great idea. I really try to avoid fast food and instead cook from scratch at home. As much as I want to say I am in, this is one of my busiest months of the year and as such I can't see myself avoiding it entirely. But I will try to avoid it for the month or at least reduce the few times I might indulge.
> 
> Brenda



Glad to have what you can give.  Good luck!


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm joining in, too! Although I'm a bit late...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd join too but I had some last night. So, if you don't mind me being a "cheater" before I've even started I'm in. 

PS...Does chinese take-out count as fast food?


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well My saturday fast food free was a success! because I chose gas over food. But when I got home I had some nice frozen cheese pizzas in the freezer, I added onions and peppers. It was like the best pizza I ever ate.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'd join too but I had some last night. So, if you don't mind me being a "cheater" before I've even started I'm in.
> 
> PS...Does chinese take-out count as fast food?



You're welcome to join in! There's still a few weeks left in the month.  The more the merrier. And welcome lovelocs too! 

I think for me, I'm counting fast food as anywhere that has, or usually has, a drive-thru (and places that are obvious fast food - divey burger stands, etc.). But we can make the particular rules as we think it will be most helpful for ourselves individually.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Well My saturday fast food free was a success! because I chose gas over food. But when I got home I had some nice frozen cheese pizzas in the freezer, I added onions and peppers. It was like the best pizza I ever ate.



Girl, drunk food is always the best ever.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> You're welcome to join in! There's still a few weeks left in the month.  The more the merrier. And welcome lovelocs too!
> 
> I think for me, I'm counting fast food as anywhere that has, or usually has, a drive-thru (and places that are obvious fast food - divey burger stands, etc.). But we can make the particular rules as we think it will be most helpful for ourselves individually.



Ok, since I have a weakness for those drive-thru places they will be the ones I'll avoid this month. Actually, this might be harder than I originally thought. Not only do I happen to love a good fast food junk meal but they are so very convenient and readily available. On my way to the store yesterday I thought 'Gee, I can just hit the drive-thru for lunch.' I didn't! But it was a close thing.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, since I have a weakness for those drive-thru places they will be the ones I'll avoid this month. Actually, this might be harder than I originally thought. Not only do I happen to love a good fast food junk meal but they are so very convenient and readily available. On my way to the store yesterday I thought 'Gee, I can just hit the drive-thru for lunch.' I didn't! But it was a close thing.



Go, you! Nicely done.

My test is going to be a road trip this week. A friend and I are going to the Latin Grammys in Las Vegas (woo-hoo!) and it's about a 4 hour drive from here. I usually like to stop and eat some drive-thru crap on a road trip...but will refrain this time.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 1, 2010)

So how did everyone do? 

I'm happy to say that I made it through the month fast-food free.  There were a couple of times where I really wanted something...but between the trail mix in my car and other options I was able to make it work. 

And I do feel like it interrupted the pattern I was getting into in a good way, and I don't feel the need to have much fast food these days. Thanks everyone who participated - it was definitely nice to feel that I wasn't alone in the commitment!


----------

